# Can someone help me ID this tortoise please?



## Caseygilleland (Sep 6, 2011)

I have had turtles for a while but have never owned a tortoise. I know someone who is willing to let me adopt their tortoise they have had for 11 years. They don't know what kind it is and neither do I. He says he got it out of florida. Can someone help me ID it before i go pick him up? Thanks.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Casey:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

I'm going to make a guess. First off, it looks like a tortoise statue, not a real tortoise...but if its real and you're not trying to trick us, then my GUESS is that its a very old and ill-kept yellowfoot tortoise.

May we know where you are?


----------



## ascott (Sep 6, 2011)

LOL, Yvonne, you are funny


----------



## Laura (Sep 6, 2011)

it does look like a statue!
Im not sure what it is.. 
Hybrid? 
What kind of history do you have on it?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 6, 2011)

ascott said:


> LOL, Yvonne, you are funny



You people here on the Forum are the only ones who "get" me. My family don't think I have a sense of humor at all.


----------



## Laura (Sep 6, 2011)

welcome casey! I see you made it!


----------



## Kristina (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks like a Greek. Can you take some photos of the bottom shell and from the side?

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## GBtortoises (Sep 8, 2011)

From the angle of the photo it appears to be an Elongated tortoise, _Indotestudo elongata_. A plastron photo and side view would tell better.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Sep 8, 2011)

It is an Elongated for sure.... Looks to be mis scuted. Is it a Female or male?


----------

